# Unschooling



## Samanthaann (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi mamas I am new to this forum and so excited to have found it! I have a 19 month old daughter who is our world. I'm a conscious parent and we do co sleep and I still breastfeed on demand. She's very close to me! Anyway just a little about us, I live in Texas where it is fairly easy to "homeschool" I've gotten books and read many articles on it and I feel like unschooling fits us best. My daughter is very smart for her age.(how cliche I know) She was potty trained by 15 months (occasionally she will have an accident if we're gone out the house for awhile). She walked at 9 months. She knows well over 80 words. Let's just say im a busy stay at home mom. God willing me and my husband plan on unschooling her. I just wanna know where to begin. How did other moms or dads out there start. Any tips and ideas would be greatly appreciated. Sorry I ramble a bit. When did you start? Did you write an agenda down? How did you introduce writing and reading. I can't seem to find the answers anywhere and I don't know anybody who homeschools. I take my daughter to the library at least once a week she loves reading and having me read to her. She's great with her animal flash cards she can identify them in a group. I feel like I'm on the right path but I would love some other moms who are familiar with this topic to talk to! Thank you in advance. .


----------



## SweetSilver (Apr 12, 2011)

I had forgotten people actually post here! So, lucky I found you, and sorry for the slow response. We actually have a thriving unschooling community here! Hopefully by now you've found us already.

If not, here we are: http://www.mothering.com/forum/439-unschooling/

Say "hello" in our October Unschooling thread

Good luck to you!


----------

